
Going After Google - vamsee
http://chovanec.wordpress.com/2011/04/02/going-after-google/
======
rbanffy
> as the old Afghan (no, not Klingon) proverb has it, “Revenge is a dish best
> served cold.”

That was surprising

~~~
rodion_89
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revenge#Proverbially>

~~~
rbanffy
That's what I get for never fact-checking Star Trek... ;-)

